# [solved] Komunikaty poinstalacyjne

## gexcite

Po zainstalowaniu czegokolwiek portage wyświetla czasem bardzo przydatne informacje. Np. po aktualizacji udev informacje na temat revdep-rebuild i inne. 

Problem zaczyna się, gdy aktualizacja jest większa. Oczywiście na koniec wyświetlają się w podsumowaniu wszystkie takie informacje, ale jak zostawiam aktualizację w sesji screena, to wszystko niestety się nie mieści.

I tu zasadnicze pytanie: Jak po takiej instalacji odczytać te komunikaty? Czy one są gdzieś zapisywane?Last edited by gexcite on Wed Feb 27, 2013 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Po zainstalowaniu czegokolwiek portage wyświetla czasem bardzo przydatne informacje. Np. po aktualizacji udev informacje na temat revdep-rebuild i inne. 
> 
> Problem zaczyna się, gdy aktualizacja jest większa. Oczywiście na koniec wyświetlają się w podsumowaniu wszystkie takie informacje, ale jak zostawiam aktualizację w sesji screena, to wszystko niestety się nie mieści.
> 
> I tu zasadnicze pytanie: Jak po takiej instalacji odczytać te komunikaty? Czy one są gdzieś zapisywane?

 

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

----------

## gexcite

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *gexcite wrote:*   Po zainstalowaniu czegokolwiek portage wyświetla czasem bardzo przydatne informacje. Np. po aktualizacji udev informacje na temat revdep-rebuild i inne. 
> 
> Problem zaczyna się, gdy aktualizacja jest większa. Oczywiście na koniec wyświetlają się w podsumowaniu wszystkie takie informacje, ale jak zostawiam aktualizację w sesji screena, to wszystko niestety się nie mieści.
> 
> I tu zasadnicze pytanie: Jak po takiej instalacji odczytać te komunikaty? Czy one są gdzieś zapisywane? 
> ...

 

Dzięki, o to mi chodziło  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

elogv jest w miare przyjazny do przegladania tego.

----------

